# firefox quantum on FreeBSD?



## azathoth (Nov 16, 2017)

when where?

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/


A powerful, new engine that’s built for rapidfire performance.
Better, faster page loading that uses less computer memory.
Gorgeous design and smart features for intelligent browsing.
“Faster and even more minimalist, Firefox Quantum makes Chrome look old.” — (Digital Trends)


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 16, 2017)

azathoth said:


> when where?


Two days ago, in the ports tree: www/firefox


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2017)

I complied it from ports on 2 of my laptops yesterday without any problems. 

I can't say I care for it though. They've dumbed-down the Preference options even more, I don't care for the look or feel of it and it broke half my extensions.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 16, 2017)

Interesting... building it now.
www/firefox (www/firefox-esr) for years was almost the only one serious and stable web-browser... for FreeBSD.
But not anymore, finally www/palemoon will be available in ports tree soon...

*UPD: *
Done.


----------



## scottro (Nov 16, 2017)

Installed it last night.  It does seem slightly faster.  One of my favorite addons, vimfx, doesn't work with it, but there is a vinium-ff that is similar. 
One thing that aggravates me is the new tab page.  Up till 57, you open a new tab and can click a gear and have the choice, show a blank page.  Now, you have to uncheck 4 or 5 items to get said blank new tab page.  It's a minor issue, but, seems typical of how so many programs try to force you into more and more.  

I like palemoon and use it on CentOS.  Not sure if I'll make the switch on FreeBSD, though, firefox is snappier on my FreeBSD machine, whereas on the CentOS one it's rather slow.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 16, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> Interesting... building it now.
> www/firefox (www/firefox-esr) for years was almost the only one serious and stable web-browser... for FreeBSD.
> But not anymore, finally www/palemoon will be available in ports tree soon...
> 
> ...


how fast is palemoon vs ff quantum?
vs chrome?
chrome flies on 11.1amd64 here!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 16, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I complied it from ports on 2 of my laptops yesterday without any problems.
> 
> I can't say I care for it though. They've dumbed-down the Preference options even more, I don't care for the look or feel of it and it broke half my extensions.



I do all tweaks I want over about:config using THIS as reference. I do not use all options in there because some break some sites I use/need.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2017)

I also build it from ports and then, after realizing that most of my extensions are dead, removed it, added Firefox 56 back and made *pkg lock* just to be sure 56 will stay here


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2017)

There is a No-Script Suite Lite but it's not the same thing as NoScript. 



scottro said:


> I like palemoon and use it on CentOS.  Not sure if I'll make the switch on FreeBSD, though, firefox is snappier on my FreeBSD machine, whereas on the CentOS one it's rather slow.



I've seen a lot of people talk about using palemoon but have never had the opportunity to try it up till now.

I would rather use www/seamonkey than this version of www/firefox.


----------



## forquare (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m waiting for the pkg to be built on the FreeBSD latest repo. 

I’ve been using be beta on various OS’s for about a month now and really like the speed bump. I don’t personally use any extensions (I don’t do web dev or anything fancy like that) and have a conservative number of bookmarks so haven’t had any of the pain mentioned above. 

Just waiting for it to hit the pkg repo now!


----------



## metsuke (Nov 16, 2017)

From what I heard, the developers had to ditch a lot of code in the extension category in order to make progress in other parts of the browser.  The two extensions that I use are working fine, so moving to 57 was painless.  I am also a big fan of Rust, and incorporating it into Firefox should make things substantially more stable and faster!


----------



## azathoth (Nov 18, 2017)

on wndows quantum<chrome


----------



## azathoth (Nov 18, 2017)

installed port
1 right click new tab irritating in that the top men row is above the mouse, making it ez to by accident click second row open in new window
2 video download helper had no freebsd helper app screwing the one app that lets u download youtube and porn
3 flaky overall experiece   feels javascirpty

no thank

stik w chrome and video downlaoder professional which sux and use online youtube capture site

firefox seems flaky bugfest
also bing is just not as good as google as evil democrat bastards google are and I wana get rid of them since its free f it I stay until bing gets better


----------



## azathoth (Nov 19, 2017)

tried it a bit more since chrome seems to get into javascript loops a lot in mnay tabs just spinning

running with plugins
save video as 
ublock origin

not bad

gota b able to download education programming videos of course


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 20, 2017)

For anyone interested also www/qutebrowser has been added to the STABLE's ports tree 3 days ago. 

I bet any *Vimprobable-*nostalgic would love it, like I did

Btw it's full of features and yet, so damn light-weight, personally I began loving it  the moment I compiled it yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 21, 2017)

The www/firefox NoScript extension appears to be working again, with a version 10.1.1 and different interface.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> The www/firefox NoScript extension appears to be working again, with a version 10.1.1 and different interface.



Anything to remove entries from the right click context menu? I need about 2 of the 10 there. I always open new window instead fo new tab by accident! bugs!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 21, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Anything to remove entries from the right click context menu? I need about 2 of the 10 there.



From the NoScript Options menu? It shows every site I've ever enabled scripting for, I don't see a way to remove any of them. Only change a site status (Trusted/Untrusted/Default) or change the permissions for the site by left clicking on the icon in the page.

The extensions are the main reason I use www/firefox, with NoScript being what I consider the most important one, for my purposes


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> From the NoScript Options menu? It shows every site I've ever enabled scripting for, I don't see a way to remove any of them. Only change a site status (Trusted/Untrusted/Default) or change the permissions for the site by left clicking on the icon in the page.
> 
> The extensions are the main reason I use www/firefox, with NoScript being what I consider the most important one, for my purposes


Site?
I am talking about removing the option 'open in new window' and others from the right click context menu.
Like when I open a site and want to right click and open in new tab like 20 things I see.
for me the right click menu would have 1 or 2 entries not 10.
There used to b a context menu editor plugin but of course thats ganked by quantum lol.
MORE CONTROL

back to chrome!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 21, 2017)

azathoth said:


> I am talking about removing the option 'open in new window' and others from the right click context menu.



Sorry, I  see what you mean now. Surely there is a way to edit that menu through about:config.


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 21, 2017)

azathoth said:


> ... back to chrome!



Some of that stuff is (almost certainly) in Chrome, but can't be "configured out" (AFAIK).  So, I don't see the advantage.  FF still has the edge there.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 21, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> Some of that stuff is (almost certainly) in Chrome, but can't be "configured out" (AFAIK).  So, I don't see the advantage.  FF still has the edge there.



Well what funny, is firefox has hung tabs now and again on certain sites......not sure if its javascript going nuts......
the right click open thing is my person quirk I guess but a real pisser for me, as I hate having to kill a windo I create not a tab.
Chrome does GASP seem to eat more resources.
I wonder if there is something where if you let either one run for long time and open say 10 youtube or other video   that the java scripting in the background goes nuts trying to track you or something......
I also am probly downloading 5 videos to keep for later at any given time so I am a jagged user ...
but hey I expect my 6 3.2hz core amd fx w 16 g ram to take a beating and keep on greeting with the power of 11.1 amd64 freebsd running it and lightweight dekstop icewm!


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 21, 2017)

On FF, the tab/per/process feature is still a work-in-progress, so I've been setting FF back to using a single tab process, via the configuration mentioned in this thread:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63305/#post-365883

Admittedly, when that feature is finished and polished, it should make much better use of your 6 3.2 GHz / 16 G memory machine. For now, it seems to have its moments.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 22, 2017)

back on firefox 56
download helper works for youtube and porn
ublock origin stops ad on youtube and elsewhere
custom tab width lets me open 60 tabs


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2017)

I stopped using "DownloadHelper" quite a while ago in favor of the "DownloadThemAll!" extension for places it can be used. I  was using "Download YouTube Videos as MP4" quite happily but that's broken now, as is "DownloadThemAll!".

I'm not going to upgrade www/firefox my FreeBSD i386 or OpenBSD  boxen.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 22, 2017)

azathoth said:


> back on firefox 56
> download helper works for youtube and porn
> ublock origin stops ad on youtube and elsewhere
> custom tab width lets me open 60 tabs


Same here also with UnMHT and several others.


----------



## scottro (Nov 22, 2017)

I hadn't realized DownloadHelper was broken with youtube.   After reading this, I tried it.  I use youtube-dl for youtube though, and really don't download very many things, so that's not a big deal for me. Ublock seems to work for me though.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2017)

scottro said:


> I use youtube-dl for youtube though, and really don't download very many things, so that's not a big deal for me.



I'm using the 1-Click YouTube Video Downloader extension and like it best of those I've tried for this version of www/firefox.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 22, 2017)

firefox 56 sticking with here
I love the net!
squuuuanch!


----------



## Minbari (Nov 22, 2017)

Till I don't have those extensions I won't switch to Firefox-current (quantum).


----------



## azathoth (Nov 22, 2017)

u cant doxx the foxx!


----------



## azathoth (Nov 23, 2017)

actually some weird javascirpt thing keeps hanging youtube

back on chrome

yes let the autism flow I know

but hek im the kinda guy whothinks happstack.com gnoga.com cliki.net/web aidaweb.si and swi prolog webserver can replace the cancer of oracle same way freebsd can replace windows mac and deadrat


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 23, 2017)

www/palemoon


----------



## azathoth (Nov 23, 2017)

A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.

Script: https://www.youtube.com/yts/js…r-vflqSnXcC/desktop_polymer.js:204


----------



## azathoth (Nov 23, 2017)

This is like a monopoly anit competitive bug google put on youtube to screw with firefox
sue google!!
for billions!
investigate the ad money scam!! where 1 dolalr in and 50 out! silicon valley liek fed is printing fake money stealing ownership


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 23, 2017)

#removed 
I'll use firefox-esr (52 version should be supported untill 2018?) and palemoon.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 23, 2017)

Firefox quantum is awesome.  Compiled without a hitch for me, in Poudriere, and it's running super fast, it's super stable, it's a pleasure to use, it's clean and awesome.  Best browser ever!

Not even exaggerating.

It's my personal opinion, as a teenager, that you're gaf if you use anything else.

That is all.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

I built www/firefox-esr but any hopes I had my legacy extensions would reactivate were dashed when it said NoScript was not compatible with Firefox 52.5.0, so it's back to Quantum Strangeness for me... 

And www/palemon.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I built www/firefox-esr but any hopes I had my legacy extensions would reactivate were dashed when it said NoScript was not compatible with Firefox 52.5.0, so it's back to Quantum Strangeness for me...
> 
> And www/palemon.



I have NoScript, AdBlock Origin, HTTPS Everywhere, and Stylish on Quantum... and User Agent Switcher... and LastPass.  All work perfectly.

I don't know what you're talking about...  I installed NoScript earlier, actually...  Works fine...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> I don't know what you're talking about...  I installed NoScript earlier, actually...  Works fine...



The new version of NoScript is incompatible with www/firefox-esr. I have it installed on www/firefox.

I was hoping all my legacy extensions that were broken with Quantum would reactivate on www/firefox-esr. I only had the option to remove them, so I went back to Quantum.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> The new version of NoScript is incompatible with www/firefox-esr. I have it installed on www/firefox.
> 
> I was hoping all my legacy extensions that were broken with Quantum would reactivate on www/firefox-esr. I only had the option to remove them, so I went back to Quantum.



What legacy extensions could that be?

I just have those, and I feel like it's too much... probably gonna ditch NoScript and/or HTTPS Everywhere soon...  I'm not really seeing the point of NoScript so far, besides pages not loading properly...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

The only one I'm really missing now that I haven't found a replacement for or they haven't fixed is DownloadThemAll!:



That's what it's all about for me. The main reason I use www/firefox is the extensions and without the ones I need it falls short the mark.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> The only one I'm really missing now that I haven't found a replacement for or they haven't fixed is DownloadThemAll!:
> 
> View attachment 4137
> 
> That's what it's all about for me. The main reason I use www/firefox is the extensions and without the ones I need it falls short the mark.



fur ur pr0n?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

LOL, no, but I do work with a lot of files.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> LOL, no, but I do work with a lot of files.



shur..  : P


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> I just have those, and I feel like it's too much... probably gonna ditch NoScript and/or HTTPS Everywhere soon...  I'm not really seeing the point of NoScript so far, besides pages not loading properly...



NoScript lets you enable JavaScript selectively on sites you visit. Sometime you do need to enable scripting for sites to work, but most of the time not all scripts are necessary for proper display. This is just one small example:



Not all sites are particular about the advertisers they get paid to let run ads either, and they can be a vehicle for adware and malware. At any rate, I don't allow JS to run globally and if I have to fiddle around with allowing scripts to run till a site displays properly that's not too high a price to pay IMO, or something I have a problem doing.

HTTPS Everywhere should be self-explanatory and something you'd want.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> NoScript lets you enable JavaScript selectively on sites you visit. Sometime you do need to enable scripting for sites to work, but most of the time not all scripts are necessary for proper display. This is just one small example:
> 
> View attachment 4139
> 
> ...



HTTPS Everywhere is pretty transparent so far, I'll give it that...  NoScript is a good idea, but like I said, it's the first time I run it, so it's annoying af, I have to set permissions for every site I visit, and since they're the sites I visit the most, I want them NAO.  RIGHT NAO.  Why doesn't this work?  OMG this f-in thing again, FAAECCCBOOK.  : <

I'm going to keep using it for a while because like I said, it's a good idea, and JS is rather... it's a bit too powerful, IMO, and I'm not super familiar with the add-on, either, so I'm not sure how effective it is at both, allowing visual content and complex interactions, and blocking things that would be unwanted...  I'm just not sure if the trouble is worth it considering that it's hard to draw the line between...  Like... well, I'm sure you understand...  I'm just not sure if the effort's worth the outcome...  Like what is it effectively blocking that I wouldn't want...  Is there a tangible advantage for me to bother with this at all?  (I'm not asking, btw, It's kinda rhethorical, it's the stuff I'm explaining I'm trying to find out...)

But I will admit I don't particularly like what people can do with JavaScript behind my back, and what Firefox will allow people to do with it without my knowledge, how much, or how far...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh look! I enabled scripting and won a prize!!! Last time it wanted to update Flash for me. Wait... I don't have Flash installed, or run Windows. Hmmm...

Yes, it can be a pain to learn to use, and you may have to enable more than 1 script before you find the script that's needed for the site to operate properly. Once you have the regular sites you visit set up it's not so bad. I have to enable scripting for ajax.googleapis.com every time I visit a site I frequent, but I would rather do that than let it run on every site that has it.

Go to one of the news sites and see how many scripts want to run.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 4140
> 
> Oh look! I enabled scripting and won a prize!!! Last time it wanted to update Flash for me. Wait... I don't have Flash installed, or run Windows. Hmmm...
> 
> ...



Good point...

I'll give it a few more days, see how it goes...  Maybe we should e-mail the developer to ask him to implement global whitelists for things like that, or even just Google's (ugh) ajax thing...

[What does it even do?  Isn't AJAX like three lines of code?]


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2017)

The interface is different now but the old version did have a whitelist with ajax.googleapis.com, outlook.com, google.com etc. already entered. I go through that and delete anything that isn't Mozilla, ebay, or paypal related. Places I use on a regular basis and know I can trust. This version is neutered and doesn't have all the options it used to.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> The interface is different now but the old version did have a whitelist with ajax.googleapis.com, outlook.com, google.com etc. already entered. I go through that and delete anything that isn't Mozilla, ebay, or paypal related. Places I use on a regular basis and know I can trust. This version is neutered and doesn't have all the options it used to.



Be careful if you try to remove it...  I uninstalled it earlier, and everything was broken...  : [


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

Probably because you didn't undo the changes you made when it was installed.

I would install it again, go into the options menu, set everything to default with liberal settings to allow everything to see if that fixed it. The uninstall if it you desire.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal

Could www/youtube_dl be an alternative to DownloadThemAll? Not so practical but usually works, and not just for youtube.

There is multimedia/clipgrab too, but I never used it.

I think I've used THIS one in the past.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Probably because you didn't undo the changes you made when it was installed.
> 
> I would install it again, go into the options menu, set everything to default with liberal settings to allow everything to see if that fixed it. The uninstall if it you desire.



Shouldn't it do that on its own?

I don't particularly enjoy clicking billions of boxes...  : \


----------



## macondo (Nov 26, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> For anyone interested also www/qutebrowser has been added to the STABLE's ports tree 3 days ago.
> 
> I bet any *Vimprobable-*nostalgic would love it, like I did
> 
> Btw it's full of features and yet, so damn light-weight, personally I began loving it  the moment I compiled it yesterday




```
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26971 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'qutebrowser' have been found in the repositories
$
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Could www/youtube_dl be an alternative to DownloadThemAll? Not so practical but usually works, and not just for youtube.
> 
> There is multimedia/clipgrab too, but I never used it.



Thanks, I'll check out www/youtube_dl, I believe ILUXA recommended that to me before. multimedia/clipgrab doesn't look like it's what I need.




poorandunlucky said:


> Shouldn't it do that on its own?
> 
> I don't particularly enjoy clicking billions of boxes...  : \



When I reinstalled it all the settings I had made in the previous version were still present.

I doubt you made "billions" of changes in the short time you used it, but that's what I would do.

I'm rebuilding 2 of my boxen now and am not going to install www/firefox at all in favor of www/palemoon.



macondo said:


> ```
> FreeBSD repository update completed. 26971 packages processed.
> All repositories are up to date.
> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'qutebrowser' have been found in the repositories
> ...



www/qutebrowser

It's available in ports, there may not be a pkg for it yet.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Thanks, I'll check out www/youtube_dl, I believe ILUXA recommended that to me before. multimedia/clipgrab doesn't look like it's what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sellout.

Also I'm at the last 80-some ports of almost 1,500 I set Poudriere to build last weekend...  It would have been done much sooner, but 80-some packages depended on Graphviz...

Now it's building such fun things as openjdk8, VLC, Libre Office...  Fortunately webkit-gtk2 and webkit-gtk3 have been built...  took over 12 hours for 3, a bit less than 10 for 2...

Holy f- were those long builds...

Can't wait to pkg remove -a  = D


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 26, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> #removed
> I'll use firefox-esr (52 version should be supported untill 2018?) and palemoon.



Ditto. Mainly because of the x17 initial dns queries I noticed billowing out of this very fast, very leaky browser. It's Google in a browser. No wonder its fast. Might as well get a smart phone and just completely throw in the towel. This is not why I maintain an OS. I hope Mozilla keeps there promise to not change the firefox-esr engine until they hit version 59.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 26, 2017)

rhsbsd said:


> Ditto. Mainly because of the x17 initial dns queries I noticed billowing out of this very fast, very leaky browser. It's Google in a browser. No wonder its fast. Might as well get a smart phone and just completely throw in the towel. This is not why I maintain an OS. I hope Mozilla keeps there promise to not change the firefox-esr engine until they hit version 59.



What do you mean it's Google in a browser?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Also I'm at the last 80-some ports of almost 1,500 I set Poudriere to build last weekend...  It would have been done much sooner, but 80-some packages depended on Graphviz...
> 
> Now it's building such fun things as openjdk8, VLC, Libre Office...  Fortunately webkit-gtk2 and webkit-gtk3 have been built...  took over 12 hours for 3, a bit less than 10 for 2...
> 
> Holy f- were those long builds...



I got a new HDD yesterday morning for the one that failed on my Gateway laptop. I started building everything from ports using ports-mgmt/portmaster, am doing the same thing to my X61, got 8 hours of sleep today and am ready to take a screenshot of the finished build of my Gateway. That's with every program I install on a regular basis.

I started later on the X61 and it's got a way to go but will be done soon. When my T61 gets here Monday morning I'll set it up, too.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I got a new HDD yesterday morning for the one that failed on my Gateway laptop. I started building everything from ports using ports-mgmt/portmaster, am doing the same thing to my X61, got 8 hours of sleep today and am ready to take a screenshot of the finished build of my Gateway. That's with every program I install on a regular basis.
> 
> I started later on the X61 and it's got a way to go but will be done soon. When my T61 gets here Monday morning I'll set it up, too.



Why not Poudriere?  I'm new to it, but I think it's the s-...  I couldn't find a real flaw with it yet, but then, I haven't ran anything to come out of it yet, either...

Thing is bulletproof...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've never tried it or ports-mgmt/synth and honestly don't know what advantage either has over ports-mgmt/portmaster for me. My FreeBSD boxen are all triple core or Core 2 Duo with 4GB RAM and you seem to be having problems with higher specs on your box.

I've used ports-mgmt/portmaster for years, know it's going to do the job right and how to handle it if problems occur during the build. If something works for me the way I like it I usually stick with it.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 26, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Firefox quantum is awesome.  Compiled without a hitch for me, in Poudriere, and it's running super fast, it's super stable, it's a pleasure to use, it's clean and awesome.  Best browser ever!
> 
> Not even exaggerating.
> 
> ...



trying downloading porn clips and youtube with 1 plugin


are u using ublock origin?

I forget if the javascropt bug on youtube hits quantum

guna recompiel n give a try.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 26, 2017)

so far so good on quantum
right clik open tab kinda buggy 
testing out again trying b more objective.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 26, 2017)

downlaod helper working on firefox quantum sofar....

hmmm!

maybe I jusdeg too soon.....so far so good quantum fine....testing more.....something tripped me up b4


----------



## azathoth (Nov 26, 2017)

download helper working
life great google free!! now I just have to get a freebsd phone!
when is that coming out?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 26, 2017)

azathoth said:


> download helper working
> life great google free!! now I just have to get a freebsd phone!
> when is that coming out?



One can argue you just need an iPhone then.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 26, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> I do all tweaks I want over about:config using THIS as reference. I do not use all options in there because some break some sites I use/need.


Tried their suggested user.js with ALL their tweaks. It gets REAL fast -- but disables almost all browser functionality, oh my  No music/video, no forum scripts, no nothing! Gives you a very special feeling...


----------



## azathoth (Nov 27, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> One can argue you just need an iPhone then.


surely u jest?
apple is hell


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 27, 2017)

free-and-bsd

Yep, the default one is quite restrictive. 

azathoth

The reason is iOS has FreeBSD code in it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 27, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Could www/youtube_dl be an alternative to DownloadThemAll? Not so practical but usually works, and not just for youtube.



I tried www/youtube_dl and it worked OK but wasn't any faster than a regular download through the browser.

I did find a page about known incompatable add-ons for palemoon and possible workarounds where it shows you can use an older version of DownloadThemAll! with www/palemoon. I tried the same file and got twice the speed with it as I was getting with www/youtube_dl.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 27, 2017)

www/waterfox just found its way to the tree.

EDIT:

Marked as "Temporary experiment" (Demo)
EXPIRATION DATE: 2017-12-12

EDIT_2:

Some INFORMATION one may find useful.


----------



## Snurg (Nov 27, 2017)

It's horrible.

With FF Quantum the maintainer(s) removed the option to use Gtk2 instead of Gtk3, forcing the annoying Gnome style and with its castrated scrollbar functionality onto FreeBSD FF users. 
And it is bloated... its dependencies alone fill more than 1 gigabyte, wow!

So, thanks very much to the guys hinting at palemoon.
It builds and runs smoothly and fast, and supports all the extensions I use, of which FF Quantum breaks many. Palemoon is really Firefox as it should be, replacing FF for me.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 28, 2017)

palemoon....hmmmm!!


----------



## fernandel (Nov 30, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> www/waterfox just found its way to the tree.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Waterfox works very good and fast.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 4, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> free-and-bsd
> Yep, the default one is quite restrictive.


OK, it's rather good when started with a fresh profile -- as they, in fact, recommend. Everything is working except YouTube video.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 13, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> … I'll use firefox-esr (52 version should be supported untill 2018?) and …



July 2018, please see https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar#Future_branch_dates

From _What is the procedure to request a port ?_:



Datapanic said:


> Try www/firefox-esr



A smart idea, thanks, but 52.x will not support what I require. See for example post 16 under _So you are really killing the addon ecosystem now. Congratulations - Add-ons - Mozilla Discourse_

Around ten days ago I began using Waterfox 56.0 (discussion). A switch from Firefox 56.0.2. 

If I do switch to Firefox Quantum, it will probably be after the July 2018 release of version 61. (Allowing a few months – for developers to recreate required extensions; for users and developers to test the novelties in concert with each other; and so on.)


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 15, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> From the NoScript Options menu? It shows every site I've ever enabled scripting for, I don't see a way to remove any of them. Only change a site status (Trusted/Untrusted/Default) or change the permissions for the site by left clicking on the icon in the page.
> 
> The extensions are the main reason I use www/firefox, with NoScript being what I consider the most important one, for my purposes


Tried NoScript with FF 57. According to the description of its usage, given by somebody here, you use it to block ALL scripts on a page and then turn them ON one by one until the site restores such of its functionality that you need with all you don't need still left blocked. Well, this idea is clear and understandable.

Evidently, then, this is NOT how the addon works now. There is NO option to allow scripts one by one, but instead it either BLOCKS or ALLOWS all scripts on a given page. Worst of all, even if you "whitelist" certain pages, they still remain broken and won't load normally. Well, maybe this is just default behaviour , which can be corrected via configuration options? If so, it evidently is not the best one to start with.

However, there is this page from the developer listing some of the hidden options and workarounds.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 15, 2017)

This is how how it worked with the old version, which is still available for www/palemoon. The new version has been neutered and is not nearly as configurable.


----------



## hedwards (Dec 15, 2017)

free-and-bsd said:


> Tried NoScript with FF 57. According to the description of its usage, given by somebody here, you use it to block ALL scripts on a page and then turn them ON one by one until the site restores such of its functionality that you need with all you don't need still left blocked. Well, this idea is clear and understandable.
> 
> Evidently, then, this is NOT how the addon works now. There is NO option to allow scripts one by one, but instead it either BLOCKS or ALLOWS all scripts on a given page. Worst of all, even if you "whitelist" certain pages, they still remain broken and won't load normally. Well, maybe this is just default behaviour , which can be corrected via configuration options? If so, it evidently is not the best one to start with.
> 
> However, there is this page from the developer listing some of the hidden options and workarounds.


I personally find umatrix to be a lot more useful than NoScript for most things. It's much more flexible and I don't have the same issues I had with NoScript having to go through and enable things that reveal other things.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 15, 2017)

hedwards said:


> I personally find umatrix to be a lot more useful than NoScript for most things. It's much more flexible and I don't have the same issues I had with NoScript having to go through and enable things that reveal other things.


From the description sounds very promising. Will give it a try, thank you.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 28, 2017)

Icon-only bookmark bar.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 29, 2017)

macondo said:


> ```
> …
> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'qutebrowser' have been found in the repositories
> $
> ```



Instead:


```
root@momh167-gjp4-hpelitebook8570p-freebsd:~ # pkg install qutebrowser-py36
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating area51 repository catalogue...
area51 repository is up to date.
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 22 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        qutebrowser-py36: 1.0.4 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-opengl: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-widgets: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-gui: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-core: 5.7.1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-webkitwidgets: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-webkit: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-network: 5.7.1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-printsupport: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-cssutils: 1.0.2,1 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                      
        py36-pygments: 2.2.0 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                        
        py36-pyPEG2: 2.15.2 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                        
        py36-MarkupSafe: 1.0 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                        
        py36-qt5-qml: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                      
        py36-yaml: 3.11_2 [FreeBSD]
        py36-sip: 4.19.2,1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-colorama: 0.3.7 [FreeBSD]
        py36-attrs: 17.3.0 [FreeBSD]
        py36-Jinja2: 2.10 [FreeBSD]
        py36-Babel: 2.5.1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-pytz: 2017.3,1 [FreeBSD]
        py36-qt5-sql: 5.7.1_1 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be installed: 22

The process will require 69 MiB more space.
11 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
```


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 7, 2018)

I wonder if this has to do with the ports FLAVORS recently introduced...


----------

